# Parasphendale affinis



## beckyl92 (Nov 5, 2009)

i recently bought some Parasphendale Affinis  thought i'd post a pic. yeah i know its lame but im still learning how to use my camera!


----------



## sbugir (Nov 5, 2009)

Love the eyes. What stage? Mine are at L6 and are still afraid to take on pinhead crix -.-


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 6, 2009)

Lame? Why be modest, Becky... it's a really nice pic!  I'd like to know what you do for your backgrounds.


----------



## beckyl92 (Nov 6, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Love the eyes. What stage? Mine are at L6 and are still afraid to take on pinhead crix -.-


i think shes L5.. not to sure.


----------



## beckyl92 (Nov 6, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Lame? Why be modest, Becky... it's a really nice pic!  I'd like to know what you do for your backgrounds.


thanks  

i use a a lighting tent and put 2 lamps at each side. heres a pic;

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Us...L500_AA280_.jpg

for the background i just use coloured A3 paper


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 6, 2009)

I was wondering if you were using a lighting tent! I've been looking at and considering buying one myself. Just haven't done it yet.


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2009)

Give yourself more credit. That is a great pic.


----------



## beckyl92 (Nov 6, 2009)

the original was pretty bad. i photoshopped it ha


----------



## beckyl92 (Nov 6, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I was wondering if you were using a lighting tent! I've been looking at and considering buying one myself. Just haven't done it yet.


you should get one. it makes life so much easier. i really struggled to get good lighting when i didn't it have it!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 6, 2009)

Yearly calendar contest beginning soon! I could see that photo in the top 12 (except you can't use it now since you've already posted it here).


----------



## planetq (Nov 8, 2009)

I just wanted to say that Parasphendales are the most under-rated mantises.

They are actually very pretty if you look at a real one in front of you. (Not that I don't think you have captured their beauty - that's a great photo)

I stare at mine all the time.

Great Pic!


----------



## beckyl92 (Nov 8, 2009)

calarts_security said:


> I just wanted to say that Parasphendales are the most under-rated mantises.They are actually very pretty if you look at a real one in front of you. (Not that I don't think you have captured their beauty - that's a great photo)
> 
> I stare at mine all the time.
> 
> Great Pic!


yeah i think they're a great species  whats not to like about them?

they're full of character, aggressive eaters and their eyes look amazing! i hope i manage to breed them


----------



## RNW (Nov 9, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> i recently bought some Parasphendale Affinis  thought i'd post a pic. yeah i know its lame but im still learning how to use my camera!


Great pic!!!


----------

